#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Can't log in- Whats up ?

## terry57

The Gremlins have moved into my main computer and for some strange reason I can't log into Teakdoor.    :Confused:     All other sites no problem. 

On my Tablet or any other computer logging on is no problem, I'm now using the Handbags puter to write this.

What's fookin up . ?

----------


## Dragonfly94

lucky sod  :Smile:

----------


## boloa

Is your Cap lock on !!!  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

Butter's attack.

----------


## Luigi

> The Gremlins have moved into my main computer and for some strange reason I can't log into Teakdoor.       All other sites no problem. 
> 
> On my Tablet or any other computer logging on is no problem, I'm now using the Handbags puter to write this.
> 
> What's fookin up . ?


Tried changing browsers and trying again?

----------


## terry57

^

I'll give it a crack.  Ta.

----------


## Luigi

Well?

----------


## Luigi

If it works with another browser.

Go back to the original browser with the problem.
Export bookmarks/favorites.
Delete browser.
Run CCleaner.
D/L and install browser again.
Import bookmarks/favorites.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Reset the browser.

No need to delete it.

----------


## Luigi

Don't confuse the poor OAP.  :Smile:

----------


## roger77

Just out of interest, are you using google chrome ?

----------


## Topper

> What's fookin up . ?


Have you thought about changing your lifestyle?  One can't spend every spare minute in Silom without having brower consequences.

----------


## stroller

Simple: you've been demodded, hoser.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> What's fookin up . ?


Christmas has come early?

----------


## terry57

> Well?


 
I've logged in using Internet Explorer.

Firefox still will not let me do it on this puter.

Suppose I'll reinstall Firefox and go from there.  

Strange though, been using Firefox on this putor for over 6 years.

----------


## terry57

:Smile: 


> Simple: you've been demodded, hoser.


 
Not to worry Stroll,

I was only a minor Mod, Willy is still the main one and it is he who deletes your shit not me.

----------


## terry57

> Just out of interest, are you using google chrome ?


 
Na,    only ever use firefox.

----------


## roger77

Interesting because all last week I had problems with logging in to bank and others, downloaded Firefox and it worked better.
Now all seems mostly OK but on and off  but finally decided to use Mint on an old laptop and no problems - but a lot of learning for an old fart.

----------


## terry57

^

After many years of using putors I don't get to excited when things like this happen. 

Just try it another way on another putor.

This forum is very useful in this area as putor aint my department, I just use them.

----------


## Luigi

I was with one of the mistresses a few weeks ago, MBA and Management position. She complained that 3 yr old her laptop was running slowly.

First question: Did you run CCleaner?

What?

Okay, let me see.

GB's of files on the desktop, no cleaning tool whatsoever. 

first job, stick all those folders off in the Documents folder and stick shortcuts to them on the desktop.

Install:

Ccleaner
Spybot Search and destroy
Malwarebytes
Superantispyware.

Update and run all.

Msconfig and change the startup to nothing.

Disk Defrag.

Good as new. Got a great BJ in the bath out of it.  :Smile: 


You can hold back on the last part Tez.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Since emerging from the stone age and buying my Macbook Air I haven't needed to bother myself with all that malarkey. Quite why folk don't see sense and eschew Windows beats me.

----------


## taxexile

> One can't spend every spare minute in Silom without having brower consequences.


shouldnt that be "browner" consequences?

----------


## terry57

^^^

I do bow to your superior knowledge on computors, I do this simply because you must be good at something.

As far as the rest of your shit goes you are simply a wanker. 

I'd add a smily with that but Internet Exporer won't let me.

Sorry, but not really. Ha Fokin Ha.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Quite why folk don't see sense and eschew Windows beats me.


.... And that's why you're a Mac user.

 :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Seekingasylum
> 
> 
> Quite why folk don't see sense and eschew Windows beats me.
> 
> 
> .... And that's why you're a Mac user.


Mac users seem to think that having their products will be a suitable substitute for having a personality or any endearing qualities. Alas, mac products do no such things. An idiotic charmless nerk with a macbook is still just simply a idiotic charmless nerk.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## NZdick1983

Awesome advice, Luigi mate  :Smile: 

I'd green you, but it seems I've been too generous with me green...
Exactly what I do to maintain my system... I also format my com every oh..6 months or so... (NOT recommending that) cause you will obviously have to install all your programs, etc again.. bit of a pain in the arse...

But it does give you a clean slate... kills any nasties the spyware programs sometimes miss... again... just saying that's what I do (cause I'm weird)..

Not for Terry.. the world will end.

----------


## Latindancer

> first job, stick all those folders off in the Documents folder and stick shortcuts to them on the desktop.
> 
> Install:
> 
> Ccleaner
> Spybot Search and destroy
> Malwarebytes
> Superantispyware.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself. I also recommend Advanced System Care....install and run it....it's free.

----------


## terry57

All so easy for you tecky guys innit ?   

I'll give it another crack. 

Internet Exporer is so shit huh. 

I deleted and reinstalled Firefox, it let me log in for 5 minutes and booted me again so using IE to log in again.

----------


## Luigi

Do you clean and maintain your computer Tezza?

Have any of the programs I recommended?

Download programs and click 'okay' at every screen without reading?

----------


## baldrick

I have been using smadav to sort out the usb shared twaddle

----------


## Seekingasylum

Terry, for fuck's sakes, it's hardly rocket science. 

Simply proceed to Siam Paragon, find the Apple store and plonk down 32,000 baht and pick up a fucking Macbook Air and Bob's your father's brother.

You will never again have to fuck around with silly boring shit tedious fuckers use to give their pitiful lives some semblance of substance.

Hurry up and get the get go or whatever it is you antipodeans like to say when you actually learn something.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes I do agree,  but some of these guys actually know their shit where as you rarely offer up anything that I can learn from or use.  :Smile: 

You do amuse me at times though, much more than some of the boring Mo-Fo's on here.   :spam2:

----------


## Dillinger

> Strange though, been using Firefox on this putor for over 6 years.


have you tried clearing the cache, or deleting your browsing history and the thousands of cookies you would have accumulated in that time?

you can set firefox to clean all that shit up itself e very time you shut it down

----------


## terry57

> I also recommend Advanced System Care....install and run it....it's free.



So last night I down loaded your recommendation and let it do it's thing. 

I then went into the putor and cranked up a thingo that said it would delete any shit that I never use.

My defrag is auto so that's always up to date. 

So here I am now back on Firefox. my log in has worked and I'm holding solid. 

This is the first problem I've had with this putor in 6 years so I ain't complaining. 

HP Pavilion Dv6 by the way. 

Jesus, Internet Explorer is so Anal,  in the Dark ages compared to Firefox. 

Thanks for the help.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Actually, the iPad Pro is due out this month and promises to be something quite wondrous. With its add-on keyboard etc it means the end of PC use for most normal folk.

There Terry, you've learnt something.

----------


## Dillinger

Terry did you google the reviews on that free program ?

How are you enjoying your new Yahoo experience? :rofl: 

no such thing as a free lunch bud  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Warning; if you download IObit's Advanced System Care you are very likely to download with it the Yahoo Re-direct Rootkit virus. There is no indication and it's downloaded whether you download from CNet or IObit. The virus takes over all your browsers and redirects them to Yahoo. All the browser resetting in the world will not get your browsers away from Yahoo. It's very difficult to eradicate. None of the anti-virus products work. Norton Internet Security missed it and Malwarebytes, Hitman, Stinger & Spybot didn't get rid of it. If you have a System Restore prior to downloading, that might work. It did once for me. The only other way I eradicated it was to use disc imaging software and to re-install an earlier image of the disc. For me, I shall never go anywhere near ASC ever again.


Beware of Advanced System Care - Forum Thread - PC Advisor

----------


## terry57

> Terry did you google the reviews on that free program ?
> 
> How are you enjoying your new Yahoo experience?
> 
> no such thing as a free lunch bud



Well, 

Considering I'm no computer freak I don't go to deep into these things, I rely on you guys to sort shit.  

Before I downloaded that program I deleted and reinstalled Firefox a few times with no luck. 

So then I done what I posted above and today the putor is running sweet and letting me log in.   :Confused: 

Using Yahoo ?      foked if I know ?

Whatever,  all's good so far.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Actually, the iPad Pro is due out this month and promises to be something quite wondrous. With its add-on keyboard etc it means the end of PC use for most normal folk.
> 
> There Terry, you've learnt something.


Na,   learned fok all,

I don't do Ipads.     :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Here's some advice for you Tezza

Be wary of  downloading free programs onto your PC after taking advice on anonymous Travel forums with whore banners, from Australians who talk of Valving car windows.  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Terry, you are really quite naive. Most of us, particularly you, will only ever need something like iPad Pro. It is the future and it is Apple.

Poodle on down on a slow Silom afternoon to your local IStore and have a play. 

A sign of increasing age is a resistance to change. 

Butterfly would agree and probably most of the techie nerds here. You have infected your computer with a virus that is almost impossible to remove. Well done.

----------


## Dillinger

Here's how to set up Firefox to clean itself when you shut it down

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb...-firefox-cache

----------


## terry57

^

I do agree with you Dill and that is solid advice.

But after pissing around using Internet Explorer things could get no worse.  :Smile: 

Thing is,

If I really fuk the putor up I'll take it down to the boys at Fortune Town and they will sort it out in 3 seconds. 

I've got another Two plus my new Tab so no probs.

So there ya go, I'm not scared to give things a crack.    :spam2:

----------


## terry57

> Poodle on down on a slow Silom afternoon to your local IStore and have a play. 
> 
> A sign of increasing age is a resistance to change. 
> 
> Butterfly would agree and probably most of the techie nerds here. You have infected your computer with a virus that is almost impossible to remove. Well done.


Nope, fuk that Thegent,

I've just bought a new tablet and I love my PC's so bash the Ipad up your bottom. 

My putor working fine now thanks to the window valver.  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Err, an iPad is a tablet, albeit the best.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yeah buy an iPad Tel, then everyone will know you are a huge screaming turd burglar.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> An idiotic charmless nerk with a macbook is still just simply a idiotic charmless nerk.


Are you allowed to take them into bars?...

----------


## Latindancer

Happy to have been of some help, Terry. I've been using Advanced System Care for 3 or 4 years and have never had a problem with it, nor been directed to Yahoo sites. 
  I think extra shit gets sneaked in when people download it from Cnet or Softpedia, rather than the genuine website.



  Perhaps one of the comments from Dillinger's link in post # 37 above, sums it up : 

"I run ASC on several machines and never had these problems. It is now  quite common that programs try and get you to install various add ons  and that includes 'respectable' programs too. It is a shame that people  don't look for these tricks of the trade as they are invariably present  and then blame the software. The software writers include these because  it is often the only way they generate income so let's not get too hot  under the collar about it and take responsibility for looking at the  install options carefully instead of just accepting the defaults".


Terry, now I just have to convince you about the value of bluffing in your inheritance battle and I'll feel I've been really useful. Er....you HAVE seen the gambling scene from the Paul Newman movie Cool Hand Luke ???

----------


## terry57

> Err, an iPad is a tablet, albeit the best.



Oh yes but it's Apple innit. 

I don't do Apples, they taste like shit.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

^^

Now,

I'm no Computer freak but I do know enough to only Down Load from the official sight and that's exactly what I did with your information,  Worked fine. 

Regards the inheritance gig it's done and dusted, Aint none.   :Smile: 

That pales into significance considering how quickly my Superannuation is spiraling down the Shitter.   :Confused: 

Any chance of a loan.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> That pales into significance


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Latindancer

> Regards the inheritance gig it's done and dusted, Aint none.


Oh, nonsense. Wimp. 

All you have to do is send them a legal letter saying that you will be contesting the Will. Then take it step by simple step and pull out at the last minute before actually going to court ( which is where it starts to cost $$ ).

If they have good legal advice, they will be so shit-scared that they will offer to give you a smallish payout. Because _nothing is certain in court. And a smallish payout makes the matter end for them. 

And_ by "small", _I'm talking about a 'paltry'  $50,000. 
_

----------


## terry57

Now, ya gota laugh huh. 

After telling you lot how great my putor is today it has just shit its self .  :Smile: 

Can't cry though, it's given me a sensational run for 6 years. 

Off to Fortune Town tomorrow to see the boys.   :Kiwi:

----------


## Dillinger

:rofl:  I predicted that in a repo to Latin Dancer. 

Computers don't shit themselves Terry,  it probably only needs a system restore on it.

What exactly is happening when you power it up?

----------


## terry57

The screen looks like i feel after a big night on the piss.  :Smile: 

All blue and purple lines flashing and moving around. No script.

----------


## terry57

> Here's how to set up Firefox to clean itself when you shut it down
> 
> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb...-firefox-cache



Ok, the putor has fired it's self up again and I've done what you have said above. 

Now what about that the other program " The Valver "  advised me to install.

Shall I fuk it off. ?

----------


## Latindancer

I seriously doubt that your computer shat itself because of Advanced System Care !  :rofl: 

You probably neglected to adjust the valve tappets in the CPU.

----------


## Luigi

> You probably neglected to adjust the valve tappets in the CPU.


 :rofl: 

Probably didn't get the shims checked during the 6 years of ownership.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Macbook Air is about 31,000 baht. At least take a look.

----------


## taxexile

> 31,000 baht.


anybody who spends 31000 baht on a computer that is used only for mundane tasks such as web browsing, book reading, you tube watching and forum play needs their head examining.

any android tablet or windows pc will do the job just as well for half the cost.
and a pc can be more than adequately protected from viruses, trojans and malwareby combining updates, microsoft security essentials, regular malwarebytes scans and some common sense with their browsing habits.

you have fallen for the old "it looks good therefore it must be good, form over function" routine. that madman jobs must be looking at you apple acolytes and laughing his shroud off.

31000 baht! thats nearly £600 in real money.

----------


## Dapper

^
600 quid is what I spend on a good night out and I'm a bus driver.

Do you work in the charity shop?

----------


## taxexile

a bus driver, thats about £35K starting, so you wont be having many good nights out then will you.

----------


## Dapper

Starting at 35, but after a few years I'm on 42.
That's 200k baht a month.

A good night out once a week is easy.

----------


## Dapper

Obviously I'm joking.

International Dons don't be driving no bus.

But you get my point fella?
 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Macbook Air is about 31,000 baht. At least take a look.


Na, fuk it,

My putor is working fine again thanks to a few stirling helpful Gentlemen on here. 

Not all though.  :Smile: 

Some of them are down right nasty to me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Can't afford 31000 Baht anymore Thegent, my Super is fooked.    :spam2: 

Lucky I bought that new Tab last month huh.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> 31,000 baht.
> 			
> 		
> 
> anybody who spends 31000 baht on a computer that is used only for mundane tasks such as web browsing, book reading, you tube watching and forum play needs their head examining.
> 
> any android tablet or windows pc will do the job just as well for half the cost.
> and a pc can be more than adequately protected from viruses, trojans and malwareby combining updates, microsoft security essentials, regular malwarebytes scans and some common sense with their browsing habits.
> 
> ...


Fine if it were true, Tax, but Windows is a magnet for shite and most cheap PCs fuck up after two years or so. 
Unlike all my previous PCs on Windows, my MacBook starts almost instantaneously every time, rarely, if ever, hangs, is super quiet and the aluminium its clad in remains pleasantly cool against my nipples when I watch a late film in bed. 

For the price of a smartphone it's a steal.

----------


## Dillinger

> and the aluminium its clad in remains pleasantly cool against my nipples when I watch a late film in bed.


 :rofl:

----------


## terry57

> My MacBook starts almost instantaneously every time, rarely, if ever, hangs, is super quiet and the aluminium its clad in remains pleasantly cool against my nipples when I watch a late film in bed.



Your Nipples only need cooling when they are aroused by your boyfriend licking the sweat from your neck as he shafts you. 

When he goes home and your aroused nipples return to their normal position you wont need the Macbook anymore.  

Back to the PC.   :Smile: 

Save yourself all that money and use Ice on your Nipples.  :cmn:

----------


## Latindancer

Excuse me....I think I'm going to be sick

----------


## Sumbitch

> You do amuse me at times though, much more than some of the boring Mo-Fo's on here.


I'd like a chance.

----------


## terry57

Up date,

My original putor that I started this thread about is ticking over like a little beauty.

My Eee PC though has shit its self after I've been pissing around with it trying to do factory reboot and I'm off to Fortune Town to fix that. 

Lucky I have plenty of puters innit.  :cmn:

----------


## Dillinger

Upgrade it to Windows 10.  It's free.

----------


## Sumbitch

Everybody's selling either Win 10 or Mac. Pith off.

----------


## terry57

^^

Jesus Christ Dill, 

I'm a computer retard but I do know that God does not like Windows 10.     :ban him: 

The Eee PC was my first Laptop, has XP on it and been a fookin burster .

No probs, Fortune boys will sort it.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Windows xp is not supported anymore bud and is not safe

----------


## Iceman123

> Save yourself all that money and use Ice on your Nipples.


Don't bring me into it, I have no dog in this fight

----------


## Sumbitch

So an upgrade to Win 10 will cost XP users the price of a license, if their machine is capable of running it. Windows 10 requirements are:

Processor: 1GHz CPU or fasterRAM: 1GB (32-bit) or 2GB (64-bit)Disk space: 16GB (32-bit) or 20GB (64-bit)Graphics: DirectX 9-capable video card with WDDM driver

----------


## Luigi

It also requires users to be in (at least) 2015.

----------


## Sumbitch

:rofl:

----------


## Sumbitch

Every time I see Luigi's avatar I already believe the post is very funny. One of these days, I'm going to post  :rofl:  inappropriately.

----------


## terry57

> Windows xp is not supported anymore bud and is not safe


Yes, I realize that Dill but it's 40 years old and has been a cracking little traveler. 

If it shits it's self no biggy.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

> So an upgrade to Win 10 will cost XP users the price of a license, if their machine is capable of running it. Windows 10 requirements are:
> Processor: 1GHz CPU or fasterRAM: 1GB (32-bit) or 2GB (64-bit)Disk space: 16GB (32-bit) or 20GB (64-bit)Graphics: DirectX 9-capable video card with WDDM driver


That's me fooked then.  :Smile: 

Fook Windows 10 anyway. it's shit innit.  :spam2:

----------


## stroller

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
> 
> Windows xp is not supported anymore bud and is not safe
> 
> 
> Yes, I realize that Dill but it's 40 years old and has been a cracking little traveler. 
> 
> If it shits it's self no biggy.


Yeah, plenty of 2nd hand coms for less than 5k Bt around. 

Might have to reduce your Lao Dark consumption for a while to save up for it. :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

> Fook Windows 10 anyway. it's shit innit.


Yeah it is, IMNSFHO. And as it's also baldrick's, I advise you to stick with that opinion. But I prolly will give into temptation and install the fucker before the one year free window expires. And that will prolly be the wrong decision, which is generally the case when succumbing to temptation.

----------


## terry57

So, This week my good old HP laptop shit it's self. 

I cannot complain because I have had a blinder of a 7 year run with no issues what so ever.  It's been a beauty.

 I'm on a run at the moment,  both of my old Putors spitting the Dummy in 2 weeks.  :Confused: 

Any way, I take my Pavillion  HP down to my Guru at Fortune Town and he checks it out. 

Mother board problem,  he can fix it for 3500 Baht but advises me not to bother as it's old. 

Nope, fuk that, I'm gona let him fix it.   3500 baht is nothing. 

In Perth the thieving bastards charge 100 buks an hour for their work.   :Confused: 

Love Thailand, can get shit done.  :spam2:

----------


## Dillinger

If you decide not to fix your second laptop, get your "guru" to take the hard drive out of it.

Then just put it in an external case  and at least you've salvaged a hard drive out of it.

They're cheap as chips too

Screw Less 2.5" sata hdd USB 2 2.5 sata hdd hard drive case Enclosure for pc laptop, 2.5" HDD SATA Enclosure Caddy USB 2.0 For Laptop Hard Drive - XP, VISTA, WIN 7, MAC: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

----------


## terry57

^

I'm dealing with this Thai guy who studied computer science in America then came back to Thailand.   Speaks perfect English. 

He is a freaking legend,  he gives it to me straight up, He told me he could take out the Hard drive and down load all my shit onto an External if I want. 

Filled me in regards repairing my mother board then another section could fail soon after. 

Na,  I'll pay him his 3500 and take it from there. If it fails again I'll ditch it. Had more than my money's worth out of that fuker.  

Right in the middle of doing my Tax when it shit it's self and all that is on there plus a few pics I'd like to get off. 

Lucky I back up all my pics onto an external,  both computers had a life time of pics on them. 

Many thousands in fact.

----------


## Dillinger

You didnt read my posts did you ?  :Smile: 




> Right in the middle of doing my Tax when it shit it's  self and all that is on there plus a few pics I'd like to get off.





> He told me he could take out the Hard drive and down load all my shit onto an External if I want.


You dont need to do that, you just take out the hard drive and plug it into the case, which costs a few hundred baht. You dont need an external hard drive. Look at the link in my last post.
ITS A CASE THAT TURNS YOUR INNER HARD DRIVE INTO AN EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE FOR NEXT TO FUCK ALL. YA GREAT GALLAH

Sorry to shout :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Yes,

 I'm sure he told me exactly what you have said but I'm a fooking retard concerning this computer shit.   :Smile: 

Read between the lines for fook sake Dill. 

That's why I pay the guru innit.

----------


## Dillinger

In Laymans terms terry, I dropped my laptop, Acer wanted more than the PC was worth to fix it.

The motherboard was fucked like yours, the hard disk wasn't, so the guy who was trying to fix it gave me the hard drive and I left the laptop with him.

Then I bought this case



Inside that case  is my laptops hard drive plugged in

No downloading to do whatsoever, it just plugs into the inside of the case. I would open it up to show you but I cant find my screwdriver, which tightened the 8 screws on the sides after i put it in there

Thats it, it just plugs into the inside of that then you plug that into your PC or TV or aircon unit :Smile: 

It's easier than putting a hose on a hydrant

----------


## terry57

^

Brilliant info mate, thanks very much. 

I still recon I'll throw the 3500 baht though, It might play on or it might die soon after.

If it dies again I'll go your way.

Thanks.

----------


## Dillinger

If he's telling you it's not worth it, you should probaly listen and take the hard drive, but saying that what can you get for 3,500 baht ? 

mine was an Acer just out of warranty and Acer wanted 18,000 baht to fix it. I then took it to a local with one arm who sold ink cartridges and he said it was fukked. Now i think of it, maybe I should have took it to Fortune :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

The guy I am dealing with is pure gold.

I stay with him because he is quite nasty towards myself and my retardness in the Computer field.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 A stand offish little bastard but straight up and no fucking around with his advice. 

I respect his knowledge and lack of cock sucking. 

I'll put you onto him Dill if you want.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

You had me at little bastard :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^ 

The first time I met him I thought he was going to spit at me.   :Confused: 

He won me over straight away, 


 I thought,  Hey, I like this fuker,    he's dead nasty.    :cmn:  

Anyway, he has warmed to me now.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I'm no proctologyst Terry, but if you want I can have a damn good look at it for you

----------


## Sumbitch

> Read between the lines for fook sake Dill. 
> 
> That's why I pay the guru innit.


That's certainly why you put the spaces there.

----------


## Luigi

> Anyway, he has warmed to me now.


Of course he has, you're paying him 3,500 baht to run CCleaner on it.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ It'll be the pro version

----------


## Dapper

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, he has warmed to me now. 
> 
> 
> Of course he has, you're paying him 3,500 baht to run CCleaner on it.


No you twat, that's the price of a new hard drive and a service (like I give your misses  :Smile:   )

----------


## Latindancer

In my humble opinion, Terry is in fact taking the correct course of action.
His computer is quite old, so the hard drive is old. He could take it out and use it as an external hard drive, but it may shit itself anytime (being so old) so in the long run it's better to take all the data off it and store it in another computer, as well as its external ....backup....drive. 

That way there are always two copies of all his important photos.....which is the paramount thing.

----------


## terry57

The only thing that I am concerned about is my photos which is why I have two external hard drives with copies on both and the other two older computers also have those pics on them.

My first original lap top is totally fucked so all those pics are gone but my hard drive on my HP pavilion should be Ok and fire up when this guy fixes the mother board.

I have a few pics there that I have not copied plus my Australian Tax which I was 4 hours into.  :Confused: 

I'm now using the Handbags Toshiba Satellite which is quite newish but the touch pad is fucking up. 

Gremlins have come to town.

I'll fix the HP for 3500 Baht run it till it spits it again and then buy a new one.

But then I need to learn windows 10.1.  

Oh, yes that will be fun considering I've just got it together with windows 7.  :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The only thing that I am concerned about is my photos which is why I have two external hard drives with copies on both and the other two older computers also have those pics on them.
> 
> My first original lap top is totally fucked so all those pics are gone but my hard drive on my HP pavilion should be Ok and fire up when this guy fixes the mother board.
> 
> I have a few pics there that I have not copied plus my Australian Tax which I was 4 hours into. 
> 
> I'm now using the Handbags Toshiba Satellite which is quite newish but the touch pad is fucking up. 
> 
> Gremlins have come to town.
> ...


Not that difficult, because after fucking it all up with Windows 8 they went back to the start menu and so on.

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by terry57
> ...




Just when you thought that Crapper couldn't be stupider, there ya go.

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Oh that's good to hear Arry,

Onya.   :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> You didnt read my posts did you ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> ...


Even I knew that. Happened to me but unlike Terry I realised the computer was worth shit and ditched it straight away after the Fortune Tower chappie took out the hard drive and put it into a case with a couple of leads.

Bought the Macbook Air and plugged the case into it and it can read all my stuff.

And I thought I was the epitome of computer illiteracy.

----------

